# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Технические и иные вопросы  >  Платное, ускоренное лечение.

## user58883

Есть ли возможность получать инструкции по лечению в исключительном порядке, вне очереди? За отдельную плату.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Гриша

Такого к счастью или к сожалению нет  :Smiley:  А в этом есть надобность? и так вроде всем быстро отвечаем...

----------


## Zheka3

Ой чёрт...извините,ёлки-палки.Почему-то,спутал со спамом.
Ради Бога,извините!

----------


## user58883

Иногда надо чтобы в течении одного дня пролечить.

----------


## Rene-gad

Вопрос поднимался уже, но всеръез не обсуждался.

----------


## Geser

Возможно будет. Но не раньше чем через несколько месяцев

----------

